
A serious fragmentation on iOS9? - kallesverige
http://testdroid.com/news/is-there-a-serious-fragmentation-issue-on-ios-9-and-how-it-impacts-app-devs
======
zimpenfish
Clickbait headline leading to basically an advert for their services. Tch.

